
Hydro SHEDS: open geo-data of rivers, lakes and watersheds - dwenzek
https://www.hydrosheds.org/
======
dwenzek
Here is also the article which makes me discover that impressive atlas:

"Global hydro-environmental sub-basin and river reach characteristics at high
spatial resolution"
([https://www.nature.com/articles/s41597-019-0300-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41597-019-0300-6))

